# Is "Rescue Remedy" available around Mijas?



## CroptopMartin (Oct 1, 2010)

I need to get some "Rescue Remedy" for my dogs. 
I thought i had enough, comes in a 20ml bottle & dropper. 
In England it's available from nelsonsnaturalworld dot com.

I just wondered if anyone knew if it was available anywhere on the Costa Del Sol / Fuengirola through to Marbella???

Thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

CroptopMartin said:


> I need to get some "Rescue Remedy" for my dogs.
> I thought i had enough, comes in a 20ml bottle & dropper.
> In England it's available from nelsonsnaturalworld dot com.
> 
> ...


Try any herbolario. If they don't have it they may be able to order it for the next day.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

For me and others who might not be aware, what is 'Rescue Remedy'?


----------



## CroptopMartin (Oct 1, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Try any herbolario. If they don't have it they may be able to order it for the next day.


Who/what/where is herbolario please?


----------



## CroptopMartin (Oct 1, 2010)

jimenato said:


> For me and others who might not be aware, what is 'Rescue Remedy'?


The Original RESCUE Remedy®
RESCUE Remedy® can help you cope with the varied demands in your life whether they are those everyday stressful moments or the bigger life-changing events. Sometimes it's the little things, like sitting in traffic when you know you're already late, or continual interruptions when you're trying to meet a deadline, or perhaps the kids throwing a tantrum when you're trying to get around a busy supermarket. 
At other times, you might need a little help to get you through the bigger stuff, from exams to a big event like a wedding. Whatever you need a little help with, reach for the RESCUE® Remedy to help you get on when life seems to have other ideas.

RESCUE Remedy® is suitable for all the family to use and comes in both spray and dropper formats.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Can you buy it on line???

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimenato said:


> For me and others who might not be aware, what is 'Rescue Remedy'?


Its a herbal "remedy" made from boiled flowers, its purpose is to relieve stress


Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

CroptopMartin said:


> Who/what/where is herbolario please?


It's a health food shop where they may sell teas, supplements, sometimes stuff for vegetarians and celiacs, maybe ecological products and... herbs!
According to Google you have 

VITAMINA SHOP S.L.  HERBOLARIOS
Ctra. Mijas, KM 3,7 , 29651 , LAS LAGUNAS , MIJAS COSTA (MALAGA) 



NATURANA  HERBOLARIOS
Río las Pasadas, 48 , 29651 , LAS LAGUNAS , MIJAS COSTA (MALAGA)


And others in Fuengirola


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

CroptopMartin said:


> The Original RESCUE Remedy®
> RESCUE Remedy® can help you cope with the varied demands in your life whether they are those everyday stressful moments or the bigger life-changing events. Sometimes it's the little things, like sitting in traffic when you know you're already late, or continual interruptions when you're trying to meet a deadline, or perhaps the kids throwing a tantrum when you're trying to get around a busy supermarket.
> At other times, you might need a little help to get you through the bigger stuff, from exams to a big event like a wedding. Whatever you need a little help with, reach for the RESCUE® Remedy to help you get on when life seems to have other ideas.
> 
> RESCUE Remedy® is suitable for all the family to use and comes in both spray and dropper formats.


Thanks for that. What do you do with it - drink it?


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Nothing! I have the spray... for myself, not the dogs!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Thanks for that. What do you do with it - drink it?


The most normal way is to take some drops under the tongue, but there are also sprays and I think tablets.
And it's not made from boiled flowers more steeped/ macerated


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And it's not made from boiled flowers more steeped/ macerated


Infused I think is the correct term, rather than boiled lol!!!????

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Having stopped being lazy and looked for myself I see it's a Bach Flower Remedy.

These are made by diluting flower essences in alcohol. The dilution is so extreme that the flower essences are almost certainly ineffective but the alcohol certainly is.

I was once advised to put a couple of drops into the cat's food to make him calmer to take to the cattery. When we came back from holiday, the kennel maid said that Charlie had been comatose for two days and the vet had told her to force feed him with water from a syringe to keep him alive. Poor Charlie had the hangover from hell.

It's worth being careful with alternative medicines - they are not always harmless.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Having stopped being lazy and looked for myself I see it's a Bach Flower Remedy.
> 
> These are made by diluting flower essences in alcohol. The dilution is so extreme that the flower essences are almost certainly ineffective but the alcohol certainly is.
> 
> ...


When you asked what it was I was tempted to tell you it wouldn't interest you, but I didn't. 
Next time...

I very much doubt a cat or indeed an ant could be drunk/ get a hangover from a few drops of Rescue Remedy, which is what you're supposed to use. You'd have to give it 3 or 4 bottles I'd have thought.

BTW it also comes in a cream and it's really handy if you're the kind of person who bruises easily. If you put it on straight away it reduces the bruising considerably.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I think the remedy I used was 96% alcohol (I haven't got it any more so I can't check) so it's getting on for 3 times as strong as Spanish Brandy (36%). Charlie only weighs about 4 kilos (compared to my 90+) so it wouldn't take much.

I don't know how accurate this is...



> Beer, liquor, wine, foods containing alcohol -- none of it is good for your cat. That's because alcohol has the same effect on a cat's liver and brain that it has on humans. But it takes far less to do its damage. Just two teaspoons of whisky can cause a coma in a 5-pound cat, and one more teaspoon could kill it. The higher the proof, the worse the symptoms.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> I think the remedy I used was 96% alcohol (I haven't got it any more so I can't check) so it's getting on for 3 times as strong as Spanish Brandy (36%). Charlie only weighs about 4 kilos (compared to my 90+) so it wouldn't take much.
> 
> I don't know how accurate this is...


That may well be right, I have no idea. It would seem that you weren't given the right advice by your vet, always best to make sure the person you're dealing with knows what they are talking about.
I only tried giving my dog drops for one particular period, but it was a special animal rescue remedy... I didn't seem to make any difference, so I stopped using it.
I've used the drops in 2 specific periods myself and the first time I thought they really helped me, the second time not so much.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

I have found it sold in many farmacias along the coast here as well as parafarmacias etc - last time I bought it was a farmacia just off the A7 at San Pedro


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

jimenato said:


> For me and others who might not be aware, what is 'Rescue Remedy'?


Its a bit of quackery, slightly flavoured water that has no proven medical benefit other than a possible placebo effect.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

bob_bob said:


> Its a bit of quackery, slightly flavoured water that has no proven medical benefit other than a possible placebo effect.



All correct apart from it's almost pure alcohol.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Indeed it is, 27% according to Google. The OP may as well give the dogs a small dish of Cuba Libre or G+T...... is giving your dog booze a bad thing?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Lets not undermine the placebo effect, if indeed thats what it is, by going into this too deeply. some folk need a prop every now and again!

Jo xxx


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm not sure if it's the alcohol, the herbs, or the placebo effect but it has sure helped me sleep a number of times!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Lets not undermine the placebo effect, if indeed thats what it is, by going into this too deeply. some folk need a prop every now and again!
> 
> Jo xxx


I wouldn't worry about that jojo. Pointing out to a 'believer' that their chosen remedy is a placebo usually strengthens the effect. It's very odd.  It's a bit like pushing against a door which opens towards you.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

So cats can't have alcohol, but going by Jimenato's avatar it's OK for a dog to smoke?


----------

